# Pushbutton(click) Pens...an Alternative.



## Randy_ (Feb 12, 2006)

I like BP pens that I can manipulate with one hand.  I'm sure I am not alone in this preference.  Doctors, nurses, police officers..... I'm sure there are lots of people who would like to have a pen that they can get into action in a hurry with one hand.  Problem is that the click pens provided by the kit manufacturers have a generally poor reputation for reliability or so it would seem from the posts that I have seen.  Well, while grabbing my trusty Bic that resides in a place of honor next to the telephone, it occurred to me the guys who make and sell the 39 cent marvels have managed to design and manufacture a reliable mechanism......can't recall one ever failing me???  Makes one wonder why the kit manufactures can't do the same?? 

Anyway, it got me to thinking and wondering why one could not incorporate the click mechanism from a commercial pushbutton pen into a handcrafted wooden pen.....sort of like making a wooden Pentel??  I am wondering if anyone out there has ever attempted such a project and whether you had any success??  Just off the top my head, it seems like it should not be terribly difficult to do from a technical point of view.  However, the economic feasibility of such a project might be a totally different matter.  Anyone have any thoughts??     

I happen to like the Parker refill(especially now that they have come out with a gel cartridge) and the have one or two of those floating around.  Usully manage to sit on them and break the plastic barrels or strip out the threads.  If  can find an old cap with the button mechanism, I might play around and see what happens.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 12, 2006)

I too have considered this Randy. But my thought was using the guts of my Pilot G2. After I looked at it though, I noticed that part of the mechanism was cast into the body of the pen. I don't have the pen with me since it is my desk pen at work so I can't look at it to see exactly what is what. SWMBO keeps asking me for a click pen, but I keep waiting till I see a better one available. I haven't heard anything about the flattop american click pen..?


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 12, 2006)

If I remember right, it is the shoulder that keeps the "clicker" from travelling down the barrel that is molded as a part of the barrell.  The only idea i have for simulating that would be to crimp the brass tube causing an inside shelf but then how do you fit it on the mandrel for turning?  I guess you could use a pin chuck like the closed end idea.

None of this is tested.  Just thinking with my fingers!


----------



## gerryr (Feb 13, 2006)

I've never much cared for the click type pen and can operate any of the ballpoint pens I make with just one hand.  I can't get them into action as quickly as a click pen, but they can be operated with one hand.  I don't know what it would be like if I had arthritis though.


----------



## Skye (Feb 13, 2006)

Something like that? No, it's not mine.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 13, 2006)

Something like that but a pen not a Pentel.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 15, 2006)

I gathered up all of the click pens that I had floating around.....mostly freebies that I picked up at the bank or somewhere.  Wanted to study the mechanisms and see if there were any that would be easy to transplant into a wooden pen.  Most of them had those little thin plastic refills; but one or two actually had Parker type refills and there were a couple of gel clicks from Wallyworld.  The interesting thing I learned is the click mechanisms that utilize the thin refills will also operate the Parker type refill.  They are not interchangeable as the Parker refill is shorter than most of the other refills and the tip is a little larger.  Also, it is much larger in diameter.  Just for fun, I thought I would see if you could modify one of those throwaway pens to work with a Parker refill.  I started off with a Papermate Comfort Mate and did a little drilling and cutting.  Expediency required that I glue in the nib with some Shoe Goo and I am waiting for it to cure; but the pre-assembly tests all suggest that it is going to work just fine.  It looks kind of weird as I had to cut off 1-5/8" of the barrel.  It now is only 4-1/2" long.

I have heard that one of the Berea "clickers" is pretty good....they have 2 and I don't remember which one is the good one.  Maybe they both have the mechanism??  There have also been some posts that the PSI E-Z Grip Click pen is pretty reliable.  I would be interested to hear what folks have to say about either of these kits or any other clicker that has given reliable service.  Thanks.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 18, 2006)

This subject sure isn't getting much action??  Where are all of the folks who have done click pens or aren't there any??  Going to bump this again to try for some more input.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 18, 2006)

I haven't had much luck with the click pens. If I get 1 out of 3 to work correctly I'm doing good. So I gave up on them for right now. It's probably something I'm doing wrong because if one will work the rest should also if they are made the same way.

jim


----------



## JohnDrayton (Feb 18, 2006)

I have made a lot of click pens, (have found that most people like them best), I have never had any failures or complaints. Have bought kits from several sources and find that ALL are made in China, even new Parker refills.


----------



## Phil Joines (Feb 18, 2006)

I've made about 20 from PSI kits. They all worked when assembled but had 4 come back with the plastic stem for the top broken off. I won't make any more untill I find a kit with better parts.


----------



## melogic (Feb 18, 2006)

I made a few from Woodcraft and was not happy with them. They look great when finished but when clicking the pen they felt like a cheap .99 cent pent from Wally World. I'm not going to put a price tag of $20 or $25 on a 99 cent feeling pen. I'm waiting for a good feeling click mechanism that feels like a good quality pen should feel.


----------



## Brent (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy I have made a lot of the PSI E-Z Grip with only a few that had problems. The most common problem I seen was that people was forcing the refill in the pen instead of rotating it until it was full in the tube. I made some of Berea's new improved clicker's for christmas presents so to early to tell, but the clicking mech. did seem to be loose filing to me. I am still using a psi slimline pro that I made 2 years ago, but also have trouble with some of these right off the bat. I hardly ever sell pens anymore but I think there would be a good market for them. I also belive that there stil needs to be alot of improvement in both companys. Berea has made the first step toward improvement and I hope that they continue.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by melogic_
> <br />I made a few from Woodcraft and was not happy with them.



Mark:  Far as I know, Woodcraft is a Berea reseller.  Do you know if the kit you were doing is the same as the Berea "Button Click" kit or something else??  Thanks.


----------



## TomServo (Feb 19, 2006)

Randy: except WC used to sell CSUSA.. so if a store had old stock.. you'd have to compare the kits closely, i suppose..


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brent_
> <br />Randy I have made a lot of the PSI E-Z Grip with only a few that had problems. The most common problem I seen was that people was forcing the refill in the pen instead of rotating it until it was full in the tube. I made some of Berea's new improved clicker's for christmas presents so to early to tell, but the clicking mech. did seem to be loose filing to me. I am still using a psi slimline pro that I made 2 years ago, but also have trouble with some of these right off the bat.



Brent:  I have seen several positive comments about both PSI kits.  Only thing that puts me off about them is the 24k plating; but I see that the SL Pro now comes in a black titanium .....maybe I need to try one.  Do you have any idea if the click mechanism in the pro and the EZ grip are the same??  Problem with the EZ grip sounds like a matter of customer education.  Were there other problems besides the forcing of the refill??

PSI also makes a click kit that does not have the traditional button.  You have to click the whole cap.  They call it the "Classic Click" pen.  Do you have any experience with that one??


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TomServo_
> <br />Randy: except WC used to sell CSUSA.. so if a store had old stock.. you'd have to compare the kits closely, i suppose..



Good point.  Thanks.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> <br />I too have considered this Randy. But my thought was using the guts of my Pilot G2.



Kevin:  I used to have one of those around here somewhere....they are pretty good pens.  I'll have to find it and see if it is something I can use.  Thanks.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think I should clarify my earlier post in that I was having trouble when I first started turning pens so a lot of the fault is probably mine. I sort of gave up on them, but after reading about the sucess of some others I should probably try again. Then the  pens I was using then were from Woodcraft so maybe I'd have better luck with some others.I think the problem was that I could never figure out what I was doing wrong, why some would work and then some others made the same way wouldn't.

jim


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2006)

Update on the modified Papermate:  I have been carrying it around and using it regularly for the past couple of days and the click mechanism is still working just fine.  Also ran the pen through the laundry and just like the old Timex ads, she is still clicking!!  Hardly a rigorous or definitive test; but at least the thing didn't crap out after a days worth of use like some of the pen kits have been reported to do!![][]


----------



## JohnDrayton (Feb 19, 2006)

Randy:, I have bought click kits from Woodcraft, Penn State, and most recently from Craft Supplies USA.  All seem to work well when I remember to remove the little  plastic protector tip!!


----------



## Phil Joines (Feb 19, 2006)

The kits I had trouble with are the PSI Power pens, PKPOWPEN. The plastic part that extends into the cap is thin, They broke at a shoulder, probably from being dropped. Using a tougher plastic or aluminum would probably fix it. These were made about 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Phil Joines (Feb 19, 2006)

Randy,
If you need a sholder inside the tube how about cutting a ring from a slightly smaller tube? It could be staked in place using a mandrel. Or use a dull tubing cutter to crimp a ring.
Check out Online Metals. They cary tubing in a lot of sizes.
http://www.onlinemetals.com/product_search.cfm
It usually takes them 2 weeks or so to deliver to me.


----------



## melogic (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=4778

Randy,
This link will take you to the ones I tried from WC. They went together ok, but not perfect and they felt really cheap when clicked. I was not that impressed. If you find one that you really feel good about or create one, please keep me informed. I have a lot of people ask for clicks, but I just have not found one that I like or trust for durability.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks to all for your comments....every one is very much appreciated.  I hope some others will chime in and add to this discussion.  I hate to be in the position of "reinventing the wheel" so the more information available up front, the happier I am.  Lots of people like to learn the hard way.....me, I'm a bit lazy and like to stand on the shoulders of others and learn from their experiences/mistakes.  

Beginning to look like the thing to do is for me to hit all of the sellers and buy one of each clicker that is currently available and make them up to see how they work or don't.  First thing I need to do is figure out how many clickers there actually are......back to the catalogs.  From what has been posted here, there might as many as 10 different clickers out there???  I'm going to post a list later and hope folks will point out any that I have missed.  

After this little project is complete I may become the overnight guru of clickers??[][]


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 20, 2006)

Here is a list of all of the clickers that I found.  If you see any that I have missed, please point them out.


<u>CLICKERS</u>

BEREA
1.  Flat Top/American Click(0/11mm)(same as PSI Classic??)	
2.  Cushion Grip(0)				
3.  Button Click(11/32)

CSUSA
1.  Click Pen(O)

PSI	
1.  Classic(8/11mm)			
2.  E-Z Grip(8mm)			
3.  Gemini(3/8)				
4.  Slimline-Pro(8mm)			
5.  Power Pen(8mm)		

Hut/Woodcraft
1.  Slimline/Click BP
(These kits look identical; but do not match anything I can find in the Berea catalog or any other catalog for that matter.  Hut calls for a 21/64â€ bit and WC calls for an â€œOâ€ bit so I am assuming they are not the same kit??  Maybe they are old Berea kits that are not in the current B catalog?  I will have to do a little more research on these two kits.)


----------



## arioux (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

I think you mixed some PSI in the CSU group

4. Gemini(3/8) 
5. Slimline-Pro(8mm) 
6. Power Pen(8mm)

Are all PSI kits []

Alfred


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Feb 20, 2006)

I sent a message to Mr. Bill Baumbeck at Arizona Silhouette and asked him what his experience is with click pens.  I asked if there were certain ones that he had fewer complaints on than others or if there were certain ones that he got a lot of complaints and returns on.

His answer was:

"I have had good results with the current Berea click pen.  I've been using one for almost a year and it hasn't failed me yet.  Tube length is critical so you don't want to shorten the tubes when squaring them up.

I cannot comment on the other click pens made available by other suppliers as I have not used personally used any of them."

Bill gave his permission for me to post his response.


----------



## txbob (Feb 20, 2006)

I also have been looking for a good click pen, but I took a different approach. I bought a Rotring Silver 600 ballpoint from  http://www.dalyspenshop.com/ The finger grip area is too small for me so I added a sleeve of tulipwood.



<br />

Now it's a comfortable pen, and I like that it uses Parker refills.
Looking forward to your comments, good or bad.
txbob


----------



## reed43 (Feb 20, 2006)

The only two that I favor are the Berea flat top click,and the PSI power pen.I donnot think the finish on the power pens last long enough.To me they have the smoothest action. Wish they came in gold ti or chrome.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />Hi,
> 
> I think you mixed some PSI in the CSU group
> ...



Alfred:  Thanks for pointing out the error.  Actually, you are 60% correct.  All of the pens listed under CSUSA are PSI kits except for #1.  Somehow I screwed up when I pasted the list in here from the original Word document.  Sorry about that.  It is corrected now.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 21, 2006)

I did like Mac and went directly to the horses mouth!!  Sent an email to Berea and got a response from Jim, himself.  Forgot to get his permission to post his response so I will paraphrase a few pertinent comments.  The essence of Jim's comments were to the effect that the Berea clickers have been improved markedly in the last few years and are virtually trouble free; but are sensitive to proper and accurate craftsmanship.  According to him, the Cushion Grip is touchy and should "NEVER" have the tube shortened!!  The Button Click is less sensitive and the Flat Top American is pretty reliable because the "top is entirely preassembled."


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mac In Oak Ridge_
> <br />I sent a message to Mr. Bill Baumbeck at Arizona Silhouette and asked him what his experience is with click pens.  I asked if there were certain ones that he had fewer complaints on than others or if there were certain ones that he got a lot of complaints and returns on.



Mac:  Berea makes 3 click pens.  Do you know or can you find out exactly which kit he was referring to??  Thanks.


----------



## rlh (Feb 21, 2006)

I have made a good number of Berea's Button Click Ballpoint Pen and their Cushion Grip Ballpoint Pen and have had no problems with either of them. I use a Cushion Grip Ballpoint Pen with a Parker Gel Refill in it as my personal pen and I'm very pleased with it. I would recommend both of these pens but I lean towards the Cushion Grip Pen as my favorite of the two because of ease of making it and comfort in using it. [][]


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is something relatively new from Berea that might solve the past problems with click pens?  Guess I will order one and see how it works.

New Click Pen


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe the guys at Berea were correct??  There was a post at SMC about a problem with a click pen.  It was a Slimline Pro from PSI and had problems extending and retracting after being used with heavy pressure like writing on carbon paper.  The guy did a follow-up several days later after making another pen and concluded that the problem was the fault of the crafter and not the fault of the kit.  I wonder if these kits have gotten a bad rap because they require a little higher degree of crafting accuracy and are not getting it in some cases??  

Since this thread appears to be at the end of its rope, guess it is time for me to get off the pot and put in an order to BB and see what me and the JET can do with some clickers??  

My thanks to all who have contributed to this discussion.  Your comments have been most helpful !!![^][^]


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Mar 1, 2006)

[/quote]
Mac:  Berea makes 3 click pens.  Do you know or can you find out exactly which kit he was referring to??  Thanks.
[/quote]

Randy,
He was talking about BHW-410 or 411 Button Click Ball Point Pen.

I have ordered and received 5 of each and am going to make one of each today and find out how they work.

Sorry for the delay in answering, I didn't see that the thread was still alive.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 1, 2006)

The first pens I ever turned were the very type of which you speak, Randy.



<br />But I'm not sure I want to digress back to that.


----------

